# Painting aquarium background



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thinking about painting my 125 gallon background black!
This will be my first time painting an aquarium background so im looking for any/all tips in painting this so it'll look perfect! Type of paint suggestion? How many coats? Brush vs roller? How not to scratch the paint after its dried etc.


Does the aquarium stand out more if i were to just paint the 1 glass pane, or should i paint the 2 side panes as well?
maybe post up some pics if you've painted your background? Im pretty sure i want to go with black paint, but if i see something that looks just as good i may go with that.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

hi-revs said:


> Thinking about painting my 125 gallon background black!
> This will be my first time painting an aquarium background so im looking for any/all tips in painting this so it'll look perfect! Type of paint suggestion? How many coats? Brush vs roller? How not to scratch the paint after its dried etc.
> 
> Does the aquarium stand out more if i were to just paint the 1 glass pane, or should i paint the 2 side panes as well?
> maybe post up some pics if you've painted your background? Im pretty sure i want to go with black paint, but if i see something that looks just as good i may go with that.


Go with a Standard Latex paint. Two coats rolled on is enough. You can tape cardboard on top to prevent scratching. I did my Tank with no prior experience and it turned out great.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I painted mine with flat black latex with a roller and it turned out good. If I were to ever do it again I would use high gloss black.









Cheers,
Sean


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I understand the best paint is that 'plasti-dip' stuff. Apparently it goes on thick, is pretty tough and if you get tired of it, it will just peel off. I haven't done it yet, but that would the choice for my next one. You can get it at Canadian Tire. Make sure you clean the glass really well, any oily residues will prevent the paint (especially latex) from sticking tot he glass, I woulks use a solvent like acetone if I could.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll be doing the same in a couple weeks on my 135g. My cousin has used plastidip on car wheels, etc with great results so we're going to give that a go for the background.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I've read a lot about painting backgrounds and it seems pretty straight forward. Just wanted to make sure I cover the small steps.

I'll be painting this tank inside my house so plastidip isn't an option. Don't want to spray inside. I suppose I'll be going with latex paint and foam roller.

Someone mentioned a few posts above, but why gloss black instead of flat black? I was thinking flat black myself.

Side note: how would dark green look? Kinda like military green, if not darker? I've got black sand in the tank btw.

One of the side is facing a wall aswell. Should I paint that side? Paint both sides? Or leave the sides for that mirror look?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend getting a testers sample for the colour you are interested in. Typically whatever colour you use will come out much lighter than you expect by at least a few shades.

Otherwise, as others have noted, latex paint with roller works fine. I've also removed latex paint on the back of a tank before using a flat painter's razor blade; it was not that hard or time consuming.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe it's my lighting or blue paint in general, but I get a darker shade after the paint has dried and the tank filled, so I go a couple lower shades of light blue. Black shouldn't matter.

I've only ever painted the back, never the sides. I would guess it would be easier to paint the back and sides at the same time, since you already have the paint and rollers out. It would be much easier to scrape off the paint then to repaint the sides after your tank has been setup.

I like Joey's series of videos:


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I used flat black and it looks dark grey. Gloss black will look shiny where the flat black even on glass still looks flat and lighter than on a hard surface..
I used a glossy black film on my Sulawesi tank and it looks glossy when you look in. I expect gloss black paint would look the same.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Aww man. Now I don't know to go with glossy or black...

Dumb question, but does doing more coats equal to darker colour? I'm wanting the background to look black black.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

hi-revs said:


> Aww man. Now I don't know to go with glossy or black...
> 
> Dumb question, but does doing more coats equal to darker colour? I'm wanting the background to look black black.


No, I did three coats, it never got darker.

Sean


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally, I would go with FLAT FINISH of whatever colour. Gloss, for me, is "too" noticeable and shiny. My background is a semi-gloss/satin finish. Adds just a little sheen which is okay. Next time around, though, I would go FLAT.

" . . . Side note: how would dark green look? Kinda like military green . . . "

Shades of green? Any green plants you add will blend in with the background rather than stand out, IMHO.


----------

